# Collectible weight plates? It's a thing! 🤯



## lycan Venom

I made a mistake of picking up a set of weights. I consider weights to be scrap metal and never knew weights were a collectable item. Anyways, I educated myself onnthe differences between types of weight sets and brands, etc.

Has anyone ever used plates like this? Unbranded and pretty sure they are junk.. lesson learned I'll grab ***e Ivanko, Rogue or Eleiko next time.


----------



## *Bio*

So what was the lesson that was learned?


----------



## lycan Venom

Shit, not to jump on a deal unless I know exactly what I am purchasing just with anything else. Luckily within 5 mins of posting the set up for sale I got an offer and made a profit. I'm only buying machined cast plates or certified calibrated plates from now on.


----------



## K1

What are they fake weights like they use in the photo shoots...Lesser then the weight listed on the plate?!


----------



## lycan Venom

K1 said:


> What are they fake weights like they use in the photo shoots...Lesser then the weight listed on the plate?!



Well, these had weight to them but to me and a buddy they just seemed off. I weighed both 45lbs plates and one was 42 while the other was 48. I listed them for sale at .75c per lb and sold the entire set for $200 to a noob. Felt bad but I needed my money back and made a $20 profit.

Turned right around and picked up a set of legit stamped Ivanko OM & EZOM plates for $220 total. Today I am stripping the caked on layers of hot rod red/orange & silver, treating with naval jelly to remove any rust and then either zinc plating to prevent more rust or going to bake on enamel paint.


----------



## lycan Venom

Decided to go with an enamel satin nickle finish and will brush on black enamel on to the letters and numbers and then bake the coating on to ensure it doesn't scratch, peel or chip off. Turned into a project of passionate labor ahahaah I take pride in my Iron!


----------



## striffe

lycan Venom said:


> Decided to go with an enamel satin nickle finish and will brush on black enamel on to the letters and numbers and then bake the coating on to ensure it doesn't scratch, peel or chip off. Turned into a project of passionate labor ahahaah I take pride in my Iron!



They look great. I am curious have you weighed the Ivanko plates? If so are they exact?


----------



## lycan Venom

I don't have a quality "commercial" scale in my possession yet but I used a "home" body scale and the Ivanko 45's were dead on. Now that I am educated in weight quality, I am an Ivanko & Rogue snob now. I can also see why some powerlifters hold their head up high as well.


----------



## ASHOP

lycan Venom said:


> Well, these had weight to them but to me and a buddy they just seemed off. I weighed both 45lbs plates and one was 42 while the other was 48. I listed them for sale at .75c per lb and sold the entire set for $200 to a noob. Felt bad but I needed my money back and made a $20 profit.
> 
> Turned right around and picked up a set of legit stamped Ivanko OM & EZOM plates for $220 total. Today I am stripping the caked on layers of hot rod red/orange & silver, treating with naval jelly to remove any rust and then either zinc plating to prevent more rust or going to bake on enamel paint.



I think what bothered me the most about this read was that the plates didn't even weigh the same!! One 42 and one 48, that's absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Victory

ASHOP said:


> I think what bothered me the most about this read was that the plates didn't even weigh the same!! One 42 and one 48, that's absolutely ridiculous!



Imagine deadlifting 5 plates and one side is 210 and the other is 240  Any difference in weight even just 10lbs could result in an injury so good plates are essential.


----------



## lycan Venom

That's what really bothered me the most. Knowing that if the plates are not machined or from a reputable brand that they could easily cause injuries during certain exercises. I'll pay more for quality and piece of mind.


----------



## GearPro

Good job on that enamel coating, brother. Stay safe out there with all those fires raging.


----------



## AGGRO

lycan Venom said:


> Decided to go with an enamel satin nickle finish and will brush on black enamel on to the letters and numbers and then bake the coating on to ensure it doesn't scratch, peel or chip off. Turned into a project of passionate labor ahahaah I take pride in my Iron!



Nice! Ivanko are great plates. I had some York plates in the past but gave them away.


----------



## ASHOP

AGGRO said:


> Nice! Ivanko are great plates. I had some York plates in the past but gave them away.



Old plates like York, New York Barbell and others have become valuable to collectors. Keep you eyes out at yard sales.


----------



## lycan Venom

ASHOP said:


> Old plates like York, New York Barbell and others have become valuable to collectors. Keep you eyes out at yard sales.



Exactly. Some guys pay over $700 for a pair of 45's! Fucking insane. Guess it's better than collecting pokemon cards or beanie bears lmfao


----------



## SURGE

lycan Venom said:


> Exactly. Some guys pay over $700 for a pair of 45's! Fucking insane. Guess it's better than collecting pokemon cards or beanie bears lmfao



That is insane. Well not really as I remember hearing about a Pikachu Illustrator Card going for $100,000. I used to collect alsorts of things but never thought about plates.


----------



## ASHOP

Iron is a commodity in the world right now. Everyone is sold out with people at home building their own gyms.


----------



## lycan Venom

Wow.. I cant believe locally the weights available went up in price. Didnt even cross my mind. Well, I guess im happy with my 240lbs I have.


----------



## Sully

lycan Venom said:


> Exactly. Some guys pay over $700 for a pair of 45's!



Seriously? Why? I could go to a machine shop and get plates custom made for less than that.


----------



## ASHOP

Sully said:


> Seriously? Why? I could go to a machine shop and get plates custom made for less than that.



Absolutely, you could have several sets made for that $700 and help someone with a machine shop right now have some much needed business.


----------

